# كيف تتعامل مع برنامج Virtual CD



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أغسطس 2006)

أخواني الكرام, أشتكى الكثير من الأعضاء حول كيفية التعامل مع بعض البرامج التي تكون في صيغة
Virtual CDs  
والتي تأخذ شكل هذه الأيقونة
[LINE]hr[/LINE]








فما هو برنامج Virtual CD ؟
برنامج Virtual CD هو برنامج, يقوم بوهم الويندوز بوجود محرك أقراص, ولكن الحقيقة أنه لايوجد محرك أقراص.
فمثلاً في الصورة التالية, يتضح أنه يوجد محرك أقراص, ولكنه وهمي




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
كيفية التعامل مع هذا البرنامج ؟
تتوافر العديد والعديد من البرامج والتي قد تطلب تواجد هذا البرنامج, حيث تكون تلك البرامج في صورة ملف واحد, حيث يكون هذا الملف بمثابة أسطوانة واحدة, كل ما عليك هو أن تدخل هذا الملف داخل محرك الأقراص الوهمي, كأنك تدخل أسطوانة حقيقية داخل محرك أقراص حقيقي.
فكيف يتم إدخال الملف داخل محرك الأقراص الوهمي؟
1- إذهب إلى الملف, وقم بالنقر بزر الفأرة اليمين, كما في الصورة التالية




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
2- قم بإختيار Insert the Virtual CD into




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
3- قم بوضع الملف الوهمي في محرك الأقراص الذي تريده, أنظر الصورة التالية




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
وبذلك نكون قد أدخلنا الملف داخل محرك الأقراص الوهمي, وبعدها تستطيع أن تدخل إلى الإسطوانة من خلال محرك الأقراص بالطريقة العادية, أو إذا كانت الإسطوانة الوهمية مزودة بالتشغيل التلقائي ستعمل مباشرة.
أنظر الصورة التالية




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
يستكمل....​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أغسطس 2006)

كيفية إخراج الأسطوانة الوهمية من محرك الأقراص الوهمي ؟
1- قم بالذهاب إلى محرك الأقراص الوهمي, وقم بالنقر عليه بالزر الأيمن للماوس




[LINE]hr[/LINE]
2- قم بإختيار Eject the Virtual CD




وبذلك نكون قد أخرجنا الإسطوانة الوهمية من المحرك الوهمي




هذا وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أغسطس 2006)

*تحميل البرنامج*

تحميل البرنامج





يمكن للأعضاء تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي
http://download.hh-software.com/download/VCD/v7/program/VCD7102EG.exe
ولقد تم إرفاق الكراك في الملفات المرفقة




وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------

